# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Behandeling met soda is riskant' - RTL Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=u-Dxor_PZjcJ&imgurl=mistersandman.rtvkatwijk.nl/website/images/stories/tulliosimoncini.jpg width=79 height=80 alt="" border=1>
Mister Sandman
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Behandeling met soda is riskant&#39;*
*RTL Nieuws - 6 uur geleden*
Het geven van infusen met natriumbicarbonaat (soda) aan patiënten die er slecht aan toe zijn is riskant en zinloos. Dat concluderen twee artsen die op verzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg (IGZ) onderzoek deden naar dit middel. *...*
Inspectie: verbod nieuwe kankertherapie Volkskrant
Soda gevaarlijk voor kankerpatiënten Trouw
De Telegraaf - Mister Sandman - Nieuwsbank (abonnement)
*alle 24 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

